# مسابقة فى رسالة غلاطية



## بايبل333 (15 مايو 2020)

*سلام المسيح 
*

*مسابقة فى رسالة غلاطية
*









​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 مايو 2020)

*مسابقة رائعة وشيقه وبسيطة​*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 مايو 2020)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *مسابقة رائعة وشيقه وبسيطة​*


منتظر اجابات حضراتكم


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2020)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مايو 2020)

دا كذا سؤال  على ورق PDF
نحاول نفتحه


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2020)

BITAR قال:


> ​


*هذه احدى الصور المرفقه بالمسابقه 
لم استطع قراءتها فارسلتها لربما يكون العيب من عندى فقط

*​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2020)

كدة واضحة يا غالى.؟


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2020)

المسابقة شيقة وجميلة جدا ًولو فى حاجة فى سؤال اخبرونى 

صورة مش واضحة انا هارفع لكم صورة واضحة
​


----------



## BITAR (17 مايو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> كدة واضحة يا غالى.؟


*رائع 
يا ريت  الصور كلها *​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2020)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 مايو 2020)

BITAR قال:


> *رائع
> يا ريت  الصور كلها *​




أنت بس تومر يا غالى:16_14_21: واحنا فوراً نقوم بالتنفيد يا غالى:16_14_21::16_14_21:




:16_14_21:


*(ملاحظة على الهامش )________الحظر اصبح الساعة 8_________30:*


----------



## BITAR (18 مايو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> *(ملاحظة على الهامش )________الحظر اصبح الساعة 8_________30:*



*بلاش اوشوعات من يوم 30 / 5 / **2020*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مايو 2020)

الاسبوع اللي قبل 30 / 5 هيبقا من الساعة 5


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 مايو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> أنت بس تومر يا غالى:16_14_21: واحنا فوراً نقوم بالتنفيد يا غالى:16_14_21::16_14_21:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BITAR قال:


> *بلاش اوشوعات من يوم 30 / 5 / **2020*​




الاسبوع اللي قبل 30 / 5  هيبقا من الساعة 5 :hlp:


----------



## بايبل333 (18 مايو 2020)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الاسبوع اللي قبل 30 / 5 هيبقا من الساعة 5





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


>





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الاسبوع اللي قبل 30 / 5  هيبقا من الساعة 5 :hlp:






BITAR قال:


> *بلاش اوشوعات من يوم 30 / 5 / **2020*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مايو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


>



*لا مفيش حاجة تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## بايبل333 (21 مايو 2020)

أخى القارىء تفضل هنا فى المنتدى شاركنا فى المسابقة 

نحن نرحب بك وموجود لاى استفسار فى هدا الموضوع
هنقرا كلمة ربنا ونتعلم بيها ونتشجع بيها 

لا تهمل الفرصة عزيزى


----------



## بايبل333 (28 مايو 2020)

فى حد مهتم بالموضوع.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2020)

بايبل333 قال:


> فى حد مهتم بالموضوع.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




اكيد طبعا -
:hlp:


----------

